
A simple story of a 19-year-old refugee from Somalia - adamjin
https://medium.com/stories-from/somalia-kenya-malaysia-425b72913976#.6f76xyulj
======
adamjin
We have all heard about the refugee crisis in media. Some stories are
horrifying, some are simply heartbreaking. For the most of us “refugee crisis”
is a few minutes worth of reading on social media. But for others, words
“refugee crisis” represent their whole life

~~~
sdiq
Zainab is a female name.

